# Ask Yourself This



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Next time you are getting ready for an important shot, and your concentration is in high gear, ask yourself this; Are you concentrating, or are your worrying?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

That one made me smile.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

a little of column a and a little of column b


----------



## davidmin (May 23, 2009)

hum


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

after last weekend it was paranoia


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

I would have to say both. You just can't stop yourself from worrying even though you're in deep concentration with the ball. One time, when I joined this San Diego Golf tournament, I lost because my worriness had taken over my concentration. Guess I shouldn't worry too much.


----------

